# Ghostcasting my tivo hard drive



## pnitty76 (Jan 12, 2006)

Can I ghost my tivo hard drive and then load that ghost file to a larger harddrive?
Will this cause a conflict with anything?


Thanks


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

won't work
mfsrestore is the best way (since it's really the only way)


----------



## pnitty76 (Jan 12, 2006)

Im new at this can you tell me what is mfsrestore


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

click the sticky at the top of this forum.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=141538


----------

